
Widespread and rapid thermokarst development in cold permafrost [ ] - cf141q5325
https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1029/2019GL082187
======
cf141q5325
Full title is >Climate change drives widespread and rapid thermokarst
development in very cold permafrost in the Canadian High Arctic

But 80 character limit

Its the paper that went through the media recently

[https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jun/18/arctic-p...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jun/18/arctic-
permafrost-canada-science-climate-crisis)

